# New Special Forces battalion activated at Fort Bragg



## Ravage (Aug 21, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/August/090821-01.html

FORT BRAGG, NC (USASOC News Service, Aug. 21, 2009) – Third Special Forces Group (Airborne) turned a page in its history by activating the newly established 4th battalion on Aug. 18 at Fort Bragg.  The activation continues the expansion that includes one new battalion for each of the five active duty groups.

The activation of 4th battalion satisfies the current global need for Special Forces by providing more soldiers to support ongoing missions around the world.  Not only will these additional soldiers allow for more forces on the ground, but will also provide needed relief for forces who have been continuously deployed since 9/11.  

“The unfurling of the 4th battalion colors, marks an exciting new beginning, full of opportunities and possibilities for even greater 3rd SFG (A) success in the future,” said Col. Gus Benton II, the group commander. 

In the months ahead, 4th battalion will begin to share in the responsibilities to support operations in the African theater as well as eventually deploying as a fully capable Special Operations Task Force to the Afghan theater in support of Operation Enduring Freedom. 

The activation is a significant moment for not only the group, but also for those who have worked tirelessly for over three years to man, fund, equip, train and house battalion personnel.   

“It marks several years of steadfast focus and effort by so many within the regiment and Special Operations Force community and I leave it to you to imagine the degree of challenges endured in standing-up a modern-day Special Forces battalion,” said Benton.  

The new battalion consists of “a perfect blend of experienced officers and non-commissioned officers along with those fresh out of the Special Forces qualification course and other operations support personnel whose first tour in special operations will be in this battalion,” said Lt. Col Fleming T. Sullivan, the battalion commander.  “Many came as volunteers, much like their predecessors in the first special service force, to be part of something new; a unit that will build upon a legacy of tough men, innovators and winners.”  

The next Group to activate a 4th battalion will be 10th Special Forces Group at Fort Carson, Colo. 







> During the activation ceramony for 4th Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group(Airborne) at Fort Bragg, N.C., on Aug. 18, 2009, the Group Commander Col. Guss Benton II and the now 4th Battalion Commander Lt. Col. Flemming T. Sullivan unfurl the colors for the first time signifying the activation of the Battalion. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Michael S. Creech)








> During the 4th Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne) activation ceramony at Fort Bragg, N.C., on Aug. 18, 2009, the Commander of 3rd SFG(A), Col. Guss Benton II passes the Battalion guideon to the 4th Battalion Commander Lt. Col. Fleming T. Sullivan signifying his assumption of cammand.(Photo provided by 3rd SFG(A) Public Affairs)


----------

